# Robot jugador de ajedrez



## Pistolas18 (Dic 19, 2006)

Hola mi nombre es Ivan, curso 2o de bachillerato y tengo que hacer un proyecto que consiste en lo siguiente:
Un brazo robótico controlado por ordenador mediante LPT conectada a una interfaz de control. 
Me gustaría saber cual creen que sería la interfaz mas apropiada y si me podrían echar un cable, ya que voy un poquitín desorientado. Gracias


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2006)

Si lo que tenes que hacer es que juegue automaticamente ni idea...
pero si lo tenes qe manejar vos desde la pc podes usar un control de potencia, ya sea con reles o con triacs, del puerto paralelo que controlen los movimientos en los ejes "X", "Y" y "Z" (adelante/atras, izquierda/derecha y  arriba/abajo) y tmb algun motorcito qe cierre y abra una manito mecanica.

aca te dejo los controles de potencia qe publica pablin.

Con Reles:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/8relelpt/index.htm

Con Triacs:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm


----------



## strakk82 (Dic 19, 2006)

Me extraña mucho que te pidan en el bachiller semejante cosa, sería más propio de un proyecto fin de carrera, supuesto que el brazo jugara al ajedrez de forma autónoma. Es mejor que definas bien lo que quieres hacer para buscar ayuda de forma más eficiente. Ponte retos difíciles pero razonables, esa es la manera de avanzar.


----------



## Pistolas18 (Dic 20, 2006)

En Cataluña ( España) existe un trabajo llamado "Treball de recerca", algo así que vendría a ser un "trabajo de investigación", de tema libre y que se empieza en setiembre para ser entregado en febrero.
Os cuento:
El robot solo debe efectuar la jugada que se mande des del ordenador, la jugada que haga el rival estaría introducida por el jugador primero en el tablero y luego en el ordenador.
Para esto necesito una interfaz que pueda reproducir el archivo que se envie desdel ordenador.
El robot deberá ser eléctrico para poderse mover en 90 grados.


----------



## strakk82 (Dic 21, 2006)

Deberías buscar alguna manera de simplificar el trabajo, porque tal y como cuentas, enviar un archivo por el puerto paralelo LPT no debe ser muy difícil, por ejemplo en linux con una instrucción te valdría, de forma orientativa vendría a ser algo como:

#cat archivo > NomPuertoLPT

lo que tiene enjundia sería crear todo el circuito lógico que a partir de los unos y ceros te moviera el brazo. Y ya no te cuento si lo que quieres es realizarlo físicamente, por eso te decía que me parece algo demasiado jarto para bachiller. Lo que sí podrías hacer es plantearlo al máximo detalle posible, de una forma teórica, sin realización práctica. La parte práctica la podrías hacer más adelante cuando adquieras los conocimientos necesarios en la carrera que eventualmente elijas.

Por mi parte te sigo aconsejando que elijas algo menos complejo. Si lo que te interesa es hacer una interfaz, yo me curraría una interfaz de algo más sencillo, por ejemplo, controlar en vez de un brazo, un display de 7 segmentos que cuente del 0 al 9 y vuelta a empezar o algo del estilo, o a lo sumo que te saque la hora en cuatro displays 7 segmentos. Esto ya implica conocimientos de programación y de electrónica analógica y digital.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 3, 2007)

pues pistolas18-Ivan, creo que necesitamos que seaas claro. de pronto la cosa es mas simple y agrandamos la situacion.. esperamos repuesta de eactamente qu es lo que deseashacer , que requierimientos y exactamente cual es tu nivel academico.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 3, 2007)

pregunta el brazo tiene que agarrar los muñecos del ajedrez?


----------



## cepillo (Ene 5, 2007)

Mensaje para gaston sj:
En ajedrez no hay muñecos sino piezas o trebejos.
Mensaje para Ivan:
Trata de ser mas especifico, asi te podremos ayudar mas facilmente.


----------

